# Anyone use Lifetime, Saladmaster or any other Waterless Cookware?



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I know they are expensive. But have been doing research in the difference between reg stainless steel and surgical, made in America vs China. Got me to thinking about a better cookware set. If you have any of these or something similar, enlighten me, why did you go with that brand, do you like it, how long have you had it.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I gave my wife the Queen size AMWAY set in 1984 as a wedding gift(cost $400.00 then).
She use the set or pot from it every day for 33 years.
Some of the handle worn or broken, they sent us new ones.
I have my mother old saladmaster salad maker, it is only 38 year old.
No plug, no batteries.
If I was going to buy a new set, I would start as a salesman.
Make a little money, get the big set at the company discount.
I like it, but the new stuff cost more then a car cost in 1970.
I always buy stainless steel, you can bury it for a few years & dig it up, wash it & use it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a Saladmaster set that I have owned since right after college. It will be around for many more years. I do not use any of it with the waterless method.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I have a Saladmaster set that I have owned since right after college. It will be around for many more years. I do not use any of it with the waterless method.


We do not stack pots or do anything different then we would with other cookware. Just love the heat holding,easy clean up with no rust.

I even like it better then my Cast Iron Collection.  vract:


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i have some of the salad master since 1971. personally i'm not too fond of it ,i prefer cast iron, although i will admit that it isn't hard to clean.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

timmie said:


> i have some of the salad master since 1971. personally i'm not too fond of it ,i prefer cast iron, although i will admit that it isn't hard to clean.


I do not have Saladmaster pots, only the salad cutter.
I like making pimiento cheese with the large round blade that cut 3/16 strips of cheese.
All the cookware is Amway.
I do have a 20 quart pot that is 20 gauge, better known as thin.
I use it for boil peanut, Frogmore stew & cooking collard for the freezer.
The 20 quart pot is a no name something & I digress.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Those with salad master, you are using it like any other pot and pan?

I have found lifetime cookware, saladmaster and belkraft. Trying to make some kind of decision.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Those with salad master, you are using it like any other pot and pan?
> 
> I have found lifetime cookware, saladmaster and belkraft. Trying to make some kind of decision.


They are all about the same, 3 ply or 5 ply, maybe 7 ply with limited lifetime warranty.
With a lifetime warranty, it should last you for the rest of your life.
So the lower cost should be as good as the higher price brand.
My set only went up about $100.00 in price.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

husband #1 BOUGHT ME A SET OF THE SALAD MASTER IN 1971. it still works fine. that is the pots and pans that go on the stove. the electric frying pan was a joke. but he had to have it. i do like the pots and pans .they still look like new after all these years. guess he did one thing right.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been using my cookware since I bought it. I am very satisfied with it. It holds the heat evenly and is easy to keep cleaned up.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I just love my cast iron pots but ss is great for tomato base dishes ,is non-reactive ,but for waterless cooking nothing beats a good crockpot with a nice and heavy clay/ceramic insert ,it holds the heat and looks good on the table.


----------

